# What is your best source of entertainment?



## Jameshunt (Oct 17, 2012)

I am James hunt a new bie here . I just want to know that the best source of entertainment. I knew that everyone in the world want entertainment but their style might be difference.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Well I have one, but it requires a willing partner...


----------



## mangurian (Sep 18, 2012)

A good game of bridge 
my Kindle
my Kindle Fire
Netflix
TIVO recorded cable


----------

